# FURRIES, WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION?!?!



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Seriously though, how do you manage to continuously sustain your life by endlessly stuffing delicious meats into your nom hole?

I for instance, work at target.

It's extremely mediocre, and rather pathetic, but alas, I'm only 19 and it pays the bills.

Rents a bitch, and school isn't cheap either but it's keeping me alive.

So for now, I'm fine with retail, as long I have enough top ramen every week I tend not to complain.


So what do you do for work? Do you enjoy it? If not how come? Is it what you want to do for the rest of your life? If not what are you interested in?

and yes, First thread ever, at least it isn't a steaming pile of anal seepage. IE: _HURR DURR OMG GUIZ WUT IF FURRIES WERE REAL_


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

I work in an office, typically the only person manning it, and love it. 

For one thing, it's slow enough that I have time to think, relax, and post on forums such as this one.  Another great aspect about it is how it's a 9-5...after years of retail and my shift before this job involving Sundays at 4AM, a regular work week is such a blessing I can't state it enough. My bosses rule, my coworkers (the few times that I see them) rule, my customers rule 99.999% of the time. Easy commute, as well, and though I don't make all that much it easily pays the bills.

It's a far cry from my chosen college major, but I'm living proof that you don't have to currently be in Dream Career X to be happy.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Sharga said:


> I work in an office, typically the only person manning it, and love it.
> 
> For one thing, it's slow enough that I have time to think, relax, and post on forums such as this one.  Another great aspect about it is how it's a 9-5...after years of retail and my shift before this job involving Sundays at 4AM, a regular work week is such a blessing I can't state it enough. My bosses rule, my coworkers (the few times that I see them) rule, my customers rule 99.999% of the time. Easy commute, as well, and though I don't make all that much it easily pays the bills.
> 
> It's a far cry from my chosen college major, but I'm living proof that you don't have to currently be in Dream Career X to be happy.



Yeah I feel you with the retail.

My work schedule is random as all hell, seriously, it changes every week. Can't wait to get out.

It's great that you enjoy your job though even if it isn't your dream career.

As long as you're happy with what you've got, that's what counts.

I think you've inspired me to look for a office job actually lol

god I hate target haha


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm student.

If all goes well, I'll be a court reporter in a few years. (I'll do court transcripts via machine stenography.)

If all does not go well, I might land a job as a scopist (proofreader for court reporters). That most likely won't be a good career, though, so I'd probably seek education to be something else after a while, but I don't know what.


----------



## Briz (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a student at a college studying Computer Science, and I have a job right now through the university as a student programmer working on a learning-based game with a team. Great experience and pays decent


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'm student.
> 
> If all goes well, I'll be a court reporter in a few years. (I'll do court transcripts via machine stenography.)
> 
> If all does not go well, I might land a job as a scopist (proofreader for court reporters). That most likely won't be a good career, though, so I'd probably seek education to be something else after a while, but I don't know what.



That sounds interesting, Your job would entail typing in that ridiculous complicated language right? I've read one or two of those things and it seems like utter gibberish. Looks like someone face keyboarded a few times.

I had more a less of a lolwut reaction.

Anyways, how did you discover you were interested in that profession?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Briz said:


> I'm a student at a college studying Computer Science, and I have a job right now through the university as a student programmer working on a learning-based game with a team. Great experience and pays decent



That sounds epic, Somewhere along the lines of the field I want to get into.

I want to go into game design, animation, programming etc.

What kind of game is it? Like a jump start type thing?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

YIFF! 
YIFF! 
YIFF! 

Had to.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> YIFF!
> YIFF!
> YIFF!
> 
> Had to.



lol'd hard

Was waiting for someone to take it there.

Apparently you and I are the only two who caught the reference


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

Student studying Music Technology c:


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Student studying Music Technology c:



What does that entail?

Kind of a vague explanation lol

Could be anything from the velocity of a xylophone skateboarding down a hill while being pelted with cheetohs, to how a guitar works lol

Care to elaborate good sir/madam/thing?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> What does that entail?
> 
> Kind of a vague explanation lol
> 
> ...



Backline Technical stuff, so working on instruments, prepping them for live venues and so on. DJ technology, music history, sound recording. That kind of stuff, it's basically the first step into Sound Engineering, whether it's live or in the studio.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Backline Technical stuff, so working on instruments, prepping them for live venues and so on. DJ technology, music history, sound recording. That kind of stuff, it's basically the first step into Sound Engineering, whether it's live or in the studio.



Ahhh gotcha, makes sense. It would be pretty sick to get to set all that stuff up before a show. Sounds like fun.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a Supervisor at the local Movie Theater. I get paid to stand around and make sure everyone else is doing their jobs.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 2, 2011)

Freelance videographer/editor.

I've been employed by a couple of professional sports teams and news organizations in the past.

Most recently working for a news service which sends me all over the country to cover stories.  Was recently on assignment in DC and Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2011)

Primarily I'm awesome, but I also have a second job making pizza and taking orders for such.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Freelance videographer/editor.
> 
> I've been employed by a couple of professional sports teams and news organizations in the past.
> 
> Most recently working for a news service which sends me all over the country to cover stories.  Was recently on assignment in DC and Jacksonville, Florida.



Sounds interesting, Did you have to go through much schooling to get into that field? Also, how hard is it? Seems like it could be difficult if you didn't know what you were doing.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a geography student, hoping to get my masters, then my PhD, then hopefully get to Proffessor before I die.

We'll see what happens first.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> Primarily I'm awesome, but I also have a second job making pizza and taking orders for such.



_*What*_ is your favorite kind of pizza?

Mine is pepperoni and cheese with garlic on the crust.


So delicious, nom nom nomz :3


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I'm a geography student, hoping to get my masters, then my PhD, then hopefully get to Proffessor before I die.
> 
> We'll see what happens first.



o.o what kind of geoggers?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

I am an student majoring in Economics. 

It seems I am the only Econ student in this school, as i have yet to meet another one.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> Sounds interesting, Did you have to go through much schooling to get into that field? Also, how hard is it? Seems like it could be difficult if you didn't know what you were doing.



I went to college and got a degree in Radio/TV with a concentration in Sports and Society.  It's not that difficult, it's mostly just keeping up with the latest gear in the business as well as being time consuming, working nights/weekends/holidays.

The only thing is that you have to have an "eye" or "ear" for production.  You have to be able to pick out subtle imperfections in video and audio and be able to correct them either on-site or in the edit room.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

was the first word in the thread title really necessary?


----------



## WingDog (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> was the first word in the thread title really necessary?



Was your post of asking if it was necessary, necessary?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> was the first word in the thread title really necessary?



The name of this forum is *furaffinity*

It's populous mainly consists of men and/or women who have a fetish and/or have a hobby with drawing/writing about/ admiring anamorphic animals.

Otherwise known as furries.

and since I was directly addressing the main populous of this particular site in general, then yes I would go as far to say as that it was necessary.

seriouslyguys.png.net.avi.wmv.onion


So mike, what is your profession?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I am an student majoring in Economics.
> 
> It seems I am the only Econ student in this school, as i have yet to meet another one.



When you go into econ, what is usually the career your trying to achieve, whenever I think econ, I think stock broker for some reason.

I'm probably completely wrong though lol


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> o.o what kind of geoggers?


 
Physical. Want to end up specialising in glacial geomorpholgy or tectonic geomorphology/prediciton. We'll see what happens. I'm really enjoying the cartography module I'm doing this semester though, it's pretty good.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

Srspst: I am studying mechanical engineering.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 2, 2011)

Kind of missed this.


DefectiveSpoons said:


> That sounds interesting, Your job would entail typing in that ridiculous complicated language right? I've read one or two of those things and it seems like utter gibberish. Looks like someone face keyboarded a few times.
> 
> I had more a less of a lolwut reaction.
> 
> Anyways, how did you discover you were interested in that profession?


KWRE RBGS THA*S T- WUPB FPLT THAOEZ DAEU/-S WEF KPAOURT PRAPL/-S THA TRANS/HRAEUT EUT PBABG TO STARD EPBG/HREURB *EUPB/STAPBT/HREU RBGS THO FPTL HO*UFR RBGS WE STEUL VR- TO HRERPB TO RAED EUT TPH- PROR STEPB/TPHO FPLT
(Yes, that's the one. These days we have computer programs that translate it back to standard English instantly, though. However, we still have to learn to read it in proper steno.)

Also, to tell you the truth, the money was what got me into it. If you can do it, you make bookoo bucks. I also like puzzling with words and have an interest in legal proceedings.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Kind of missed this.
> 
> KWRE RBGS THA*S T- WUPB FPLT THAOEZ DAEU/-S WEF KPAOURT PRAPL/-S THA TRANS/HRAEUT EUT PBABG TO STARD EPBG/HREURB *EUPB/STAPBT/HREU RBGS THO FPTL HO*UFR RBGS WE STEUL VR- TO HRERPB TO RAED EUT TPH- PROR STEPB/TPHO FPLT
> (Yes, that's the one. These days we have computer programs that translate it back to standard English instantly, though. However, we still have to learn to read it in proper steno.)
> ...



yeah that sentence was a cluster fuck lol

And hell yeah, if you get paid go for it.

One day I just want to roll naked in money, just so that I can say I have. haha


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> When you go into econ, what is usually the career your trying to achieve, whenever I think econ, I think stock broker for some reason.
> 
> I'm probably completely wrong though lol



Not sure what I will do, that is the major problem I have D :


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> One day I just want to roll naked in money, just so that I can say I have. haha


Next time you go to the bank ask them to give you $50 worth of pennies. Take home, roll in it. Cross one off your bucket list.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Not sure what I will do, that is the major problem I have D :




Dx yeah that'll do it lol

Well you could always just build a moon colony, and name it jeffrey.

I like that name jeffrey...

Wait what? Ignore the previous message.... >_________>


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Next time you go to the bank ask them to give you $50 worth of pennies. Take home, roll in it. Cross one off your bucket list.



*@_@* BY OUR POWERS COMBINED IT SHALL BE DONE! 



CAPTAIN PLANETTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Physical. Want to end up specialising in glacial geomorpholgy or tectonic geomorphology/prediciton. We'll see what happens. I'm really enjoying the cartography module I'm doing this semester though, it's pretty good.



Awesome, personally I hated learning about everything to do with glaciers, my kind of thing is more like earthquakes, volcanoes and supervolcanoes. I only did it for GCSE but I love it, was considering doing it for A-Levels c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a lowly student learning vidjagame programming, m'lord.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 2, 2011)

i work as a patient at a mental hospital


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I am a lowly student learning vidjagame programming, m'lord.



Exactly the field I want to get into, hows it treating you so far?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> Exactly the field I want to get into, hows it treating you so far?



Not bad, not bad. It's a _little_ boring, but what do you expect from a desk-based choice where you barely have a chance to talk to others? I've only just started recently and I don't have nearly enough days in class per week, only like 6 hours weekly for the programming aspect. Full-time course, my arse. But my first project is progressing well. A game called "Peng" AKA Pong with a twist.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Not bad, not bad. It's a _little_ boring, but what do you expect from a desk-based choice where you barely have a chance to talk to others? I've only just started recently and I don't have nearly enough days in class per week, only like 6 hours weekly for the programming aspect. Full-time course, my arse. But my first project is progressing well. A game called "Peng" AKA Pong with a twist.



That's chill dude, when it's finished you should link it to the forums so we can play it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> That's chill dude, when it's finished you should link it to the forums so we can play it



Ooh, that wouldn't be a bad idea actually. It won't be spectacular though, as it looks like it was done in MSPaint as far as the visuals are concerned. It's for two players and, well, it's not all that fun. The project is more about creating something that actually _works_ and works well, the fun factor isn't part of the equation. Of course, I have a few years to go in all this, so if I end up making any cool shit, I may as well release stuff. :>


----------



## Sar (Nov 2, 2011)

Pet store hacker. :V


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a student who gets money from his parents and has never had a job.

Oh man.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 2, 2011)

I go to a community college part-time and have a part-time job at Marshalls (department store, I mostly work the fitting rooms).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2011)

Student, I live on grants from the government.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a nuclear engineer working in the Health Physics department for a government contractor.


----------



## Micahchu (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a nursing major at a university right now. I want to get into physical therapy/rehabilitation.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 2, 2011)

I coast around the Dept. of Homeland Security


----------



## Onnes (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a doctoral student in physics, so my stipend comes from the absurd tuition the university charges undergraduates.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 2, 2011)

Currently college student, hopefully soon to be locksmith trainee.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

I just realized what movie this thread title is from >_>


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I just realized what movie this thread title is from >_>



Lol oh wow seriously?

*pats crusader mike on the head* Don't worry it'll be okay


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2011)

Professional hood nigga.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

College student and part time botanist. I have a technical certificate in horticulture, but it's nearly worthless for getting a job.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Awesome, personally I hated learning about everything to do with glaciers, my kind of thing is more like earthquakes, volcanoes and supervolcanoes. I only did it for GCSE but I love it, was considering doing it for A-Levels c:


 
I've loved geography since I was a kid. I'm doing a module this year on macro scale tectonic landforms, and next year on how tectonics work in detail. I can't wait, I'm such a geography geek sometimes =3 I also have to choose my dissertation topic around Christmas, which could affect what direction I eventually choose to take in Masters and then PhD. I've given up hope of doing anything rainforest related like I wanted to do when I was a kid as everything about the rainforest would cause my body to shut down. Sucks.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I've loved geography since I was a kid. I'm doing a module this year on macro scale tectonic landforms, and next year on how tectonics work in detail. I can't wait, I'm such a geography geek sometimes =3 I also have to choose my dissertation topic around Christmas, which could affect what direction I eventually choose to take in Masters and then PhD. I've given up hope of doing anything rainforest related like I wanted to do when I was a kid as everything about the rainforest would cause my body to shut down. Sucks.



That sounds awesome :3 I'm a bit of a Geography geek too, whenever someone in the house wants to know something geographical (mainly just physical stuff) they'll come and ask me, makes me feel all special. I'm better at physical rather than Human, Human geography's so boring ._. Good luck with all your stuff! :3 Also the rainforest never interested me really, I dunno why. In my school whenever we were taught about it, it turned into more of a biology lesson rather than Geography :c


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Nov 2, 2011)

Currently, I am a student who has to go to a torture chamber (aka high school). Hopefully, in the future, I will be a computer artist.


----------



## IvenTheRed (Nov 2, 2011)

I am currently a dishwasher/semi-janitor(cleans the kitchen floor) at a private elementary/middle school. The pays not bad for the work, and people there are awesome. For example I messed my arms up skateboarding down a hill after work (luckily nothing broke) and couldn't work for about two weeks, but they gave me paid time off 

But I plan to start school soon and get a degree in computer science in so that my friend I can start our video game company in years to come.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Hehe, that's a somewhat interesting question for me. 

Right now I'm a high school senior with no "official" paid job, however I am a magician and often perform for birthday-parties, festivals, etc.

Also, although it's arguably my choice, I have the unpaid job of Battalion Executive Officer in JROTC which means I stand around, making sure the staff does its job... and get blamed when they screw up.

If everything goes according to plan, I'll go to college to major in biochemistry and head off to med-school for neurology afterwards.


----------



## Valence (Nov 2, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I'm a doctoral student in physics, so my stipend comes from the absurd tuition the university charges undergraduates.



There's programs that combine a master's in physics with MBA's.  The idea behind it is that it will give you the authority to say what kinds of new developments will be profitable.  That's why I said F-it to getting a PhD in physics.  Experimentalism is great and all, but I have to be around people that are about the _money_.

Besides, everyone in the business of science likes to fancy themselves an expert in their particular field of study.  They're all just scientists, and they'll all just be scientists, whether you're a chemist, biologist, physicist, rectal-examinist.. underwater basket-weaving-ist..  Sure, research makes progress, but it's all just _work_.  You can't call it anything but work, because it is work!  And where's the immediate benefit?  Where's all the starving kids who I saved as a direct result of my cyclic voltammograms?

like there's some kind of "higher purpose" to it all.  please.  yeah, the future looks like this |Y>=A|a>+B|b> and soforth, but still, you gotta want a piece of that.  Where's Shockley's fortune? hmm?  tell me that.  And who else knows his name but physicists?  You gotta want it all.  The whole damn thing.  So be about money, think about money and fight your way to the top until no one in your way is left standing.  And sprinkle in physics knowledge when you're trying to recruit physicists to work for you or spread your ideas when necessary.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 3, 2011)

Valence said:


> There's programs that combine a master's in physics with MBA's.  The idea behind it is that it will give you the authority to say what kinds of new developments will be profitable.  That's why I said F-it to getting a PhD in physics.  Experimentalism is great and all, but I have to be around people that are about the _money_.
> 
> Besides, everyone in the business of science likes to fancy themselves an expert in their particular field of study.  They're all just scientists, and they'll all just be scientists, whether you're a chemist, biologist, physicist, rectal-examinist.. underwater basket-weaving-ist..  Sure, research makes progress, but it's all just _work_.  You can't call it anything but work, because it is work!  And where's the immediate benefit?  Where's all the starving kids who I saved as a direct result of my cyclic voltammograms?
> 
> like there's some kind of "higher purpose" to it all.  please.  yeah, the future looks like this |Y>=A|a>+B|b> and soforth, but still, you gotta want a piece of that.  Where's Shockley's fortune? hmm?  tell me that.  And who else knows his name but physicists?  You gotta want it all.  The whole damn thing.  So be about money, think about money and fight your way to the top until no one in your way is left standing.  And sprinkle in physics knowledge when you're trying to recruit physicists to work for you or spread your ideas when necessary.


This post is weirdly confrontational. Are you attacking Onnes for his educational choices? Perhaps he simply enjoys the work.


----------



## zutar wolf (Nov 3, 2011)

I buy and then sell antiuqes on line and do alot of rearch on the net...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a professional leech of my parents :V
(I'm going to school full time)


----------



## Onnes (Nov 3, 2011)

Valence said:


> There's programs that combine a master's in physics with MBA's.  The idea behind it is that it will give you the authority to say what kinds of new developments will be profitable.  That's why I said F-it to getting a PhD in physics.  Experimentalism is great and all, but I have to be around people that are about the _money_.



Uh, physics degrees tend to fall within the top ten for mid-career earnings potential. They rank above degrees like economics and nuclear engineering. Of course some career paths can earn much more than a measly $100k, but assuming you'll beat the median earnings for your degree by some huge amount is folly. And such options are open to physicists too, who have a long history of finding silly jobs in the financial sector.

Not going to bother with the rest of your post since it appears you may be drunk, judging by your further replies.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 3, 2011)

Leech underaged student. I like very much.



Onnes said:


> a measly $100k


Wut? D:


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 3, 2011)

I fix computers.


...That is all.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 3, 2011)

I am a seamstress.


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 3, 2011)

I am a punk-ass book jockey.


----------



## Yoshiya (Nov 3, 2011)

I AM A NETWORK ENGINEER
I WORK AT A UNIVERSITY!?!?!?!


----------



## Bir (Nov 3, 2011)

I raise puppies.

Every day.

I love it. It pays me money. 

And I always get to play with puppies. ALWAYS GET TO PLAY WITH PUPPIES.


----------



## Enwon (Nov 3, 2011)

I work in the filing room of a local medical office.  Every school day, for 2-3 hours after school.  When I get days off from school (for example, next Friday for Veterens Day) it means I work full time.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

also by night i'm a cock slut :v


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a student going for Game Design. 

It's very different. There are a lot of people at my school that dis on Game Design, because they think that all we do is come up with ideas. (which is mostly true) Which makes it difficult to get onto any kind of project due to the over-saturation. 

I'm currently on 2 projects right now, One as a Sound Designer, another as a Concept Artist


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 3, 2011)

I am an electrician by trade, but with no jobs about im sorting mail.
but im getting into music, so if you see a guy with a lion character in the dubstep/dnb scene in a few months HOLLA! =3


----------



## Tissemand (Nov 3, 2011)

I put things in bags then wheel them out to cars... it pays, I suppose.

Hopefully I can get a job in computer science soon. :3


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm currently a student, and I'm a daycare/ summer camp counselor when im not.


----------



## koolkat104 (Nov 3, 2011)

I work part-time at Michael's. I get 25% off all of my fursuiting needs (that I can get in that store, of course, but still). Makes me a very happy puppy.


----------



## Kamatz (Nov 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Srspst: I am studying mechanical engineering.



Me too.


----------



## Melzi (Nov 3, 2011)

Myself and my fiance have our own business.  Daffron Race Innovations.  To make it simple we build and tune cars for drag racing. Anything from stock block set ups to Pro-Mods. 
I didn't finish high school but I'm better at my job then most men in my field.  I love what I do, I've always wanted to do this, and I will keep doing this.  


When I retire... I'll probably still be building and racing.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 10, 2013)

slacker


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

Book-stacking city employee that works with computers too. :V


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 10, 2013)

im now a student to become a mechanic :3


----------



## Inpw (Sep 10, 2013)

Been a domain admin for 5 years, now co owner of a recording studio business.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 10, 2013)

Yknups said:


> slacker



I like how you dug up a thread about jobs just to say you're unemployed



'sake


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 10, 2013)

Your wise custodian, cleaning toilets and dishin out advice to the weary masses. As well as a student in H/VAC.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a parasite :/

I'm a student...


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 10, 2013)

Barista/Barman/DJ/Takeaway Supervisor. Pretty happy with my jobs.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2013)

It's weird to see mod work I did in ages past :\

Anyway let's get this started up again, where are you now furries? 

I am a professional student at this point. Working on a Master's in Philosphy, I'm a fully funded GTA with stepends and grants. woo. I'm working on being an instructor of record by next year.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 10, 2013)

Eternal student


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Eternal student



Hell yeah! I don't have to repay student loans if I'm a student till I die! take that government!

(note this isn't true)


----------



## Percy (Sep 10, 2013)

College sophomore. Also making $9.55 an hour working at one of the dining halls.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2013)

I sell smartphones and smartphone accessories.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 10, 2013)

Pro procrastinator.


----------



## Willow (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been delivering newspapers for 7 years. Who even does that??

Other than that I'm a student.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm currently completely my pre-vet requirements, I worked at a grocery store before that.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 10, 2013)

Recording engineer


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 10, 2013)

Freelancer..


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 10, 2013)

I've yet to seek employment, I figured it'd be better to sort out some other issues first before I go into employment and possibly fuck myself up even further... I missed my chance years ago, I could've applied for an awesome electrician job at a railroad maintenance company :c


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 10, 2013)

I make insulation parts for aircraft, welding and cutting them together. Its my first job, i feel like im there for too long. All i want to do is work with animals and wildlife, conservation or zoo keeping. But i made every worst possible decission with my education and fucked up where i didnt so its likely i'll stay festering inside this factory.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Hell yeah! I don't have to repay student loans if I'm a student till I die! take that government!
> 
> (note this isn't true)



Haha, if only! =p


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

I am a man (sloth) of science!

I am a data specialist in a microbiology lab. Suffice it to say the job isn't as cool as it sounds. But SCIENCE.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 10, 2013)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> Seriously though, how do you manage to continuously sustain your life by endlessly stuffing delicious meats into your nom hole?
> 
> I for instance, work at target.



I also work at Target. ><


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 10, 2013)

I am a student! I study biology. I love it.

I hope to go to medical school after this.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 10, 2013)

Customer Service. 

I would rather suck dicks for a living.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a USAF officer with a primary AFSC as a C-17 Pilot. I'm also training to do a one year tour with the army as an expert on Air Mobility operations.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

I work at Hobby Lobby in the framing department.
I would LOVE to work in forensics one day though.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 10, 2013)

I do nothing. Absolutely fucking nothing. I college then I furry.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 10, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Customer Service.
> 
> I would rather suck dicks for a living.



What's the difference, your still dealing with dicks all day. 


Other than that, I go into peoples homes, and make it completely different. I'm also a fabricator.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> What's the difference, your still dealing with dicks all day.



Yeah but you don't suck them in one profession.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah but you don't suck them in one profession.



Instead of sucking up and down, it's just up.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 10, 2013)

During the school year, I'm paid to study. During the summers, I'm the secret code monkey at my school district's I.T. department. 'tis interesting there... my coworker almost knocked himself out with a makeshift flail in the office yesterday. XD


----------



## veeno (Sep 10, 2013)

I sell ice cream for blue bell.

riveting i know


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I have no profession.  I want to get into dog grooming school at the moment though. It's not a profession, just a temporary job for me until I chose a better one and finish schooling for it.   

I'd like to be an elementary teacher but that's unlikely due to my social phobia. I wanted a medical career but I'm terrible at math.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a research assistant.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 11, 2013)

Treatment Technician at a mental health facility


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 11, 2013)

Third year graduate student in astronomy.  In another three years I'll have my PhD and then I can start the rest of my life shifting from one postdoc position to the next.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Treatment Technician at a mental health facility



So your job is related to your hobby, good!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 11, 2013)

currently a mechanical engineering student and intern


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 11, 2013)

I am currently working at Taco Bell. working on becoming a team trainer with in the next month or so, the next step after that is manager. I actually like working there because of the people I work with.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 12, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Third year graduate student in astronomy.  In another three years I'll have my PhD and then I can start the rest of my life shifting from one postdoc position to the next.



I know that feel ^^
Second year graduate student in biotechnology. No idea how long it'll take me to get my PhD and what I'll do then.


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2013)

Hweh...

I'm a second-year audit associate, public enemy number one. 

It's my job to get hired by companies to distract their own staff from their work, work out what they're doing wrong, and then beat them over the head with it.

Surprisingly lonely, irregular work. Making decent Â£Â£Â£Â£ though.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in school myself, just drawing on the side for some extra moneys. c: I hope to be a video game designer. It's interesting how furries come form all walks of life.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 12, 2013)

I work part time in retail, selling things, mixing paint etc.
Off into final year of studying Popular Music and Technology, can't wait for it be over.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a psychology major and in between jobs right now. I don't really enjoy my major, and kinda wish I had went into the fine arts like I wanted to. But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

Working in a warehouse packing car parts. Unexciting, but I'm also studying English part time so i can go do a university course in English/Teaching


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm a psychology major and in between jobs right now. I don't really enjoy my major, and kinda wish I had went into the fine arts like I wanted to. But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.



I think Psychology is pretty awesome but that's just me.
Also your folks seem pretty retarded. The right field in fine arts gets you some decent money


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't really have a job right now, but I've been taking a highschool welding class since my sophomore year and plan on going to college when I graduate so I can get a good welding job.

Of course, something is going to go horribly wrong, and it will be partly if not entirely my fault. I can feel it.



Distorted said:


> But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.



Tell them I hate them!


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2013)

I work private security, saving up to go to Wyotech or UTI to get into automotive engineering. Why not just get a student loan? Because fuck 730% functional interest on 60k worth of loans.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 12, 2013)

Unemployed right now, but I'm majoring in biology. Might go to grad school or might start applying for lab technician positions as soon as I graduate.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 12, 2013)

Currently working overseas in China as a foreign English teacher. My contract's about to be up soon (ohshite21days) and once I get back I'll try poking my nose into as many school districts as I can (my license is elementary education). I just applied to be an ESL teacher in my hometown, cross your fingers.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 13, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm a psychology major and in between jobs right now. I don't really enjoy my major, and kinda wish I had went into the fine arts like I wanted to. But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.



I find psychology interesting but everyone says it's a useless degree. It's still interesting to learn about it though.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 13, 2013)

I tackle Eagles. Yes... seriously. 
--

I also am in college getting my Bachelors in Biology.


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Distorted said:


> But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.



I lol'd


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 13, 2013)

I spent 2 years as an appliance engineer when I left school, I was offered a job during work experience. I'm now a qualified electrician. Been doing that for 7 years now, it's great fun. I wouldn't consider a different profession, but I would like to start up a business with a colleague at some point.


----------



## orcaowl (Sep 13, 2013)

Studying to be a full-time illustrator, hopefully with something to do with the entertainment industry


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Mazz said:


> I tackle Eagles. Yes... seriously.



That's pretty rad.

Sounds sort of difficult, though. What with their height advantage and whatnot.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 13, 2013)

well currently an art student. 
hoping to go for animation and film ^-^


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, I'm currently employed as CEO of the Universe. My job is to make sure planets are created and blown up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well, I'm currently employed as CEO of the Universe. My job is to make sure planets are created and blown up.



May I request the complete and total destruction of Earth?

I mean... just fuck this place, man.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That's pretty rad.
> 
> Sounds sort of difficult, though. What with their height advantage and whatnot.



Well they're usually broken when I start tackling them. It gets harder when they heal and then can fly. If you're quick enough you can grab their legs while they're up on the perch but that is VERY DANGEROUS and only my boss and I are crazy enough to do it with eagles. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8710377/ <-- baby wild bald eagle (technically it was like 2 years old but they don't have white heads until they're 4). 
--

Don't try this shit at home kids. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9220679/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 14, 2013)

I may be a college student by day, so all seems normal on the outside.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing right now. 
I used to do some casual retail work, but all I do now is go to school.

I'm going to try and do a Bachelor of Science next year and major in Physics, since I want to research particle physics one day.


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Sep 15, 2013)

2nd year steamfitter/pipefitter... Looking for work as of five days ago, however. 

Wicked insane awesome job though, shooting elevations using benchmarks with a transit, measuring off of coordinates on structural steel and fabricating blueprints to match the job scope. Then you get into rigging, where you're sitting on a 6" piece of wide-flange 80ft in the air, flying in spools registering at thousands of pounds with a crawler crane on the other end of it, guiding it by hand through live piping spewing 20,950kpa of steam. Or working on the actual wellhead pads, you've got the whole brunt of the plant behind them... Every ounce of oomph those boilers can produce are right there, the noise is so loud in those buildings that you could yell and barely hear a thing, the temperature is upwards of 45 degrees Celsius and by the time you leave, sweat is literally pouring off you. You're always spending your time cramming yourself through places, crawling around with no extra room to spare... Even getting thrown into courses where they train you to run ariel work platforms or telehandlers... Then all of the sudden you're flying in heavy piping with a 2000lb jib, stabbing it through structural, or swaying around with the wind in a man basket... It's so fucking fun.


----------



## Namba (Sep 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think Psychology is pretty awesome but that's just me.
> Also your folks seem pretty retarded. The right field in fine arts gets you some decent money


*coughcough*graphicdesign*cough*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 15, 2013)

I work retail. Been at my current store for 5 years. 

Done it all mostly. Electronics, layaway, 3rd shift, stocker, cash room associate. 

It's boring work really, but I love my co-workers and most of my regular customers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 15, 2013)

Bicycle Mechanic.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm finishing up a Bachelor of Science in physics, then heading to graduate school to pursue a doctorate in materials science, centered around electronic and photonic materials. After that, I'd look to be a research scientist/up-and-coming senior technologist in industry or a national lab, possibly for defense/NASA contractors or R&D divisons of tech companies.

Maybe I'll become west coast Uncle Kage for FC :V


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been doing maintenance work at a grain elevator for the last three weeks. Best job I've ever had, and pays really well, plus a bunch of overtime!


----------



## Namba (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm a deli clerk. Just tryin to make my way through college.


----------



## Mr-Awesome1942 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rocket scientist here. I am currently doing work on robotics and space systems.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a fish fucker.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm in the works of becoming a professional fighting game player. Yes, I plan on making that eSports money.

Bring it, ChrisG.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 16, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> I'm in the works of becoming a professional fighting game player. Yes, I plan on making that eSports money.
> 
> Bring it, ChrisG.


WHOTHEHELLISCHRISGANDWHATISHEBRINGINGYOU!?


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 16, 2013)

Forklift driver at a beverage plant. Gets pretty lame at times.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 16, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Forklift driver at a beverage plant. Gets pretty lame at times.


One of my good friends does forklift stuff too.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Forklift driver at a beverage plant. Gets pretty lame at times.



Then, you're working at the wrong plant- this is where all kinds of forklift-related fun happens.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oB6DN5dYWo


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> WHOTHEHELLISCHRISGANDWHATISHEBRINGINGYOU!?


This is ChrisG. This is what he brings.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

At the moment a student/Music Producer for a small scale CE videogame


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'm a fish fucker.



So how do you do it?


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm doing freelance art and tutoring a kid down the street for food money .__.
still looking for the elusive " job "


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> So how do you do it?


When mommy fish and daddy fish get to a certain time of year they like to FUCK.


----------



## Bassun (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a classical pianist and work at an opera company accompanying singers. It's pretty awesome


----------



## Bassun (Sep 17, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm a psychology major and in between jobs right now. I don't really enjoy my major, and kinda wish I had went into the fine arts like I wanted to. But according to my folks that's just for poor people and gays.



I think psychology is fascinating. If I weren't into fine arts I'd totally study that. Also, I think you should go to study art if you want to. In the right place, you can earn a lot of money with it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm professing my hatred of my World Religion book for making me read through Scientology crap
<:


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 17, 2013)

I went to grad school to be a college professor in ART. I have two terminal degrees. Not sure how I ended up a field engineer in electronics for a major cellular company. 
But I must admit I am rather happy that my office has 4wheel drive and lots of windows. I maintain the electronics at the towers. Have been doing this for almost 20 years now.
I am not fond of LTE as it is way to confusing at times.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2013)

Assistant management at a pizza joint, and part-time in a dingy retail store.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2013)

Graduate student. Hopefully mechanical engineer soon.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2013)

holy shit Jesus is back!
AND HE BROUGHT US A CAT


----------



## Papachino (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a super cool music making guy who gets every chick in the universe. Simultaneously.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> holy shit Jesus is back!
> AND HE BROUGHT US A CAT


I work 50 hours a week, and I'm taking 15 semester credit hours.

And hobbies. I mostly lurk here, without logging in.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2013)

JesusFish said:


> I work 50 hours a week, and I'm taking 15 semester credit hours.
> 
> And hobbies. I mostly lurk here, without logging in.



JESUS WAS WATCHING US THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## lefurr (Sep 18, 2013)

School. Nothing more...


----------



## Khaki (Sep 18, 2013)

Shrubbing is my trade, I am a shrubber.

I design, arrange and sell shrubberies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm professing my hatred of my World Religion book for making me read through Scientology crap
> <:


I can only imagine what a fantastic fairytale that book must be. \o/


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I can only imagine what a fantastic fairytale that book must be. \o/



They didn't get to the interesting parts. Just the basics.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 18, 2013)

I am a student of horticulture on his master's course, but currently working as an international volunteer in Morocco for alternative service. I am not sure what I will do after I go back and finish my master's; My original plan was to try to get employed by a botanical garden or an arboretum, but I am starting to think that I want/need to study more.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am a professional cake decorator and soon-to-be bakery owner :grin: I customize cake decorations to fit any occasion (And I mean ANY occasion *wink, wink*)while coming up with delectable treats to fill up the empty display window; such as, cream puffs, a variety of pies, wedding cookies, cookies to fit the upcoming holidays, cheesecake; you name it, I bake it. 
Before that, I graduated college with an Associates degree. In my spare time, I baby-sit infants and toddlers, tutor students at the nearby college, and teach cake decorating lessons at the Army base I am stationed at.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2013)

Studying to become a theatre actor, but maybe some TV acting on the side.
Not sure this a profession, but I take surveys for a few sites that are actually legit and send checks (no problems with the bank) worth $50 each time I redeem. The hard part is getting those points to redeem to a check since you can screen out of the surveys and only get entered to win sweepstakes that people rarely ever win.


----------

